# greeeedy hedgehog



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

never. . . I repeat *NEVER* take your eye off a greeeeeeedy hedgehog whilst there is an open bag of mealworms on your bed. . .

*munch munch munch*

me- "what's that noise? ARR GET OUT!"

he just had a look on his little face like "I didn't have many mummy can I have some more now please?"


----------



## twilight (Jun 19, 2011)

aw bless him he couldnt help himself:smile5:


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

twilight said:


> aw bless him he couldnt help himself:smile5:


greedy little so and so

he knows what the bag sounds like too so if you even move the bag whilst you're in the room with him he comes out of his house like MMMMMMM WORMS


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

awww he thought it was a self service worm buffet


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Awwwwww! :lol: :laugh: he has the right idea


----------



## twilight (Jun 19, 2011)

:smile5:the mealworms in question are they live and wiggling around ?


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

twilight said:


> :smile5:the mealworms in question are they live and wiggling around ?


hahaha nooo they wouldn't be in an open bag on my bed then! I'm not that gross


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> hahaha nooo they wouldn't be in an open bag on my bed then! I'm not that gross


:lol: :lol: :lol: That really made me chuckle


----------



## jellybean01 (Feb 19, 2010)

This made me chuckle - I can just picture the look on his face when he was busted! Brilliant! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Mousewoman (Aug 4, 2011)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!! hes the sweetest little thing!!!


----------

